# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BPMS vs moteur de workflow

## IAGISG

Bonjour,

je trouve beaucoup de notion et concepts autour de BPM

mais je comprend pas la difference entre moteur de workflow et BMPS
business process management system

quelqu'un peut m'expliquer je serai reconnaissante

----------

